# tanning



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

anyone go tanning? whats your fave lotion or lotion brand/line?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

MissMary49 said:


> anyone go tanning? whats your fave lotion or lotion brand/line?


Sorry to break in on this...but as someone who works for a major cancer research hospital and a skin cancer survivor myself, please don't! The risk of not catching a melanoma early enough is almost certain death...

BTW....seen some of your photos....you're hot just the way you are....:wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

MissMary49 said:


> anyone go tanning? whats your fave lotion or lotion brand/line?


I do once in awhile. I usually use Fiji Blend.....it has the bronzers in it. Then I use a real good moisturizer afterwards.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

I worked for a tanning bed manufacturer in Virginia who specialized in making beds that were almost 100% UVB free. UVB rays are the rays that give you sunburn which studies showed (at least at the time I worked there) was more likely to cause cancer. UVA rays are safer in that the risks of cancer was significantly less. That being said I have never been one to get sunburn outdoors and I tanned quite a bit in their tanning beds when I worked there. I also tested many, many different lotion brands and found out of all of them I preferred Designer Skin - especially their lotion with the cooling bronzer called Believe. I never got that orangy color that some bronzer lotions can give you and that line is a high quality lotion - lots of moisturizers and other ingredients that are really great for your skin. I'm not sure if they have a website but if you look on ebay you can find quite a bit of information on their lotion just by reading the listings - plus the prices are better that buying from a salon! Good luck!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Not me. I use the natural sun. I like my farmers tan too much lol.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

I can't do it. The last time I tanned was probably 15 years ago. I wanted to get a base tan before a trip to Lake Powell. I felt like I was in a coffin. :embara:


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

That has got to be freaky. I can't even picture that.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

MissMary49 said:


> anyone go tanning? whats your fave lotion or lotion brand/line?


There is a really good one I like made by Australian Gold called IDOL and also alother one of my favorites is Columbian Hemp. However, I went through some early stage skin cancer issues and have other new areas that need to be looked at by a doctor now so I strongly recommend Self tanning or what i do often when I want a tan is the Mystic tan which is the airbrush tan at the salons...much safer and lasts a while. Whatever you choose, don't over do it and suffer for it later like me.


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks for the input. i dont want to go dark, just enough to feel 'healthy' and not so much glow-in-the-dark pastey like usual. my friend usually looks like shes trying to change race! LOL but i dont wish to be dark, just sunkissed- healthy looking. 
i tend to like the bronzers so i dont have to rely soley on the bulbs, a little half and half. i was just wondering what lotions got you there fast so i dont have to tan a bunch, and skin conditioners are a plus. nothing makes my skin softer than the quality extras in tanning lotions. i was just hopnig to find some secrets out there, i thank you for concerns


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

Obsession said:


> There is a really good one I like made by Australian Gold called IDOL and also alother one of my favorites is Columbian Hemp. However, I went through some early stage skin cancer issues and have other new areas that need to be looked at by a doctor now so I strongly recommend Self tanning or what i do often when I want a tan is the Mystic tan which is the airbrush tan at the salons...much safer and lasts a while. Whatever you choose, don't over do it and suffer for it later like me.


hope every things turns out ok, glad to see you around! :wave:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I too have had cancer removed from my legs....not fun at all. I use to love to go tan but not any more!!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

MissMary49 said:


> hope every things turns out ok, glad to see you around! :wave:


Thank you  If you do want great deal on salon tanning lotions though and don't want to pay an arm and a leg at the salons. I used to get mine for alot cheaper online...I don't think were aloud to give out addresses here but if you want the web address, PM and I will be happy to give it to you if your interested.


----------



## hunt_xt (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree, please don't do too much! If you must there are alot of good ones out there with bronzers. Depends on if you like something hot or not. I used to use one called Iced Creme, gives a cooling affect and works pretty quickly. I don't tan anymore because of the risks but if you are looking for something else thats good, at Walmart they sell a hemp lotion that gives you a tan similar to the spray ons but they don't streak if you rub them in well. Best of luck!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*cancer*

I also have to advise against it. I had a cancerous mole removed when I was only 16. Luckily it wasn't melinoma(sorry about spelling). I used sunscreen all the time now. I want to look awesome when I am 40 not 20 years older than I have to.


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

Not only do tanners run the risk of getting cancer, but you also end up with that "leather lady" look that just ain't appealing to anyone with any class. It just makes you look old, tired, and used up. 

Don't do it. God made your skin the color it is for a reason. Be proud of who you are, as you are!!


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

bowtechbuffy said:


> Not only do tanners run the risk of getting cancer, but you also end up with that "leather lady" look that just ain't appealing to anyone with any class. It just makes you look old, tired, and used up.
> 
> Don't do it. God made your skin the color it is for a reason. Be proud of who you are, as you are!!


lol if you go tanning 20mins, three or more times a week for 15 years and dont miss a beat! 
Many people get darker from being outside in the summer time that id ever attempt in a tanning bed. straight hours more uv exposure time outside, and comes with tan lines. if youre worried about looking like a handbag, then only venture outside for 10-15 min, once a week or two in the summer time. because thats all i go....

i figured that archery would be an outdoorsey sport, and have a lot of people with naturalist ideas, which is fine. i was taking a risk but thought id ask in the womens thread if i were to ask any place. no worries, to each her own


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

MissMary49 said:


> lol if you go tanning 20mins, three or more times a week for 15 years and dont miss a beat!
> Many people get darker from being outside in the summer time that id ever attempt in a tanning bed. straight hours more uv exposure time outside, and comes with tan lines. if youre worried about looking like a handbag, then only venture outside for 10-15 min, once a week or two in the summer time. because thats all i go....
> 
> i figured that archery would be an outdoorsey sport, and have a lot of people with naturalist ideas, which is fine. i was taking a risk but thought id ask in the womens thread if i were to ask any place. no worries, to each her own


I know I'm gonna jump in one for a few sessions myself Mary.........no worse than being in the sun everyday! That way I won't burn on at the 3D shoots.


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

no doubt! i went to a 3D last year, one day i burnt like a crisp!! peeled for a week, the tan that left survived a whole YEAR. it wasnt very hot, it was spring not even summer yet. .:embara:...permanent shooting shirt, and neclace. This year i want my skin to be educated what that bright thing in the sky is :wink:


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

MissMary49 said:


> anyone go tanning? whats your fave lotion or lotion brand/line?


You live in Washington, you're not supposed to have a tan.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

MissMary49 said:


> no doubt! i went to a 3D last year, one day i burnt like a crisp!! peeled for a week, the tan that left survived a whole YEAR. it wasnt very hot, it was spring not even summer yet. .:embara:...permanent shooting shirt, and neclace. This year i want my skin to be educated what that bright thing in the sky is :wink:


I hear ya there girl!! Sometimes I think spring shooting is worse than mid-summer!


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

MissMary49 said:


> lol if you go tanning 20mins, three or more times a week for 15 years and dont miss a beat!
> Many people get darker from being outside in the summer time that id ever attempt in a tanning bed. straight hours more uv exposure time outside, and comes with tan lines. if youre worried about looking like a handbag, then only venture outside for 10-15 min, once a week or two in the summer time. because thats all i go....
> 
> i figured that archery would be an outdoorsey sport, and have a lot of people with naturalist ideas, which is fine. i was taking a risk but thought id ask in the womens thread if i were to ask any place. no worries, to each her own


You are right Mary.........I'm sure I get more 'bad' sun during a few weeks in the summer than you will get by tanning a few times to get prepped for the summer.

I try really hard to remember to wear sunscreen when I go out in the summer, but having that indian blood in me, I just don't burn that much. BUT, Mr. H4E being Scottish burns VERY easy, so when he starts putting on the sunscreen it helps to remind me.  

BTW......I did learn that buying a face moisterizer with sunscreen helps me not to forget the sunscreen for my face. :nod:


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I tan occasionally in winter/spring to keep from frying come summer! I don't get dark but just enough to keep the sunburns at bay 

I like the designer skin lotions, they have one called Monarchy I think that smells good and has bronzers. I buy it online and it's a little cheaper than the stuff they sell in the salon. I've tried some of the reeeally cheap lotion too and it doesn't work as well.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Slightly off topic.........but I love this stuff.


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

The key to staying healthy when it comes to sun exposure is: MODERATION. 

That and a good sunscreen. There are numerous moisturizers and makeup lines that incorporate at least SPF 15 in their formulas, so there are ways to get around "forgetting" to put it on. 

That being said, I have forgotten a few times and ended up crispy too, but I never go out of my way to get a tan, and knock on wood, I've never had a problem with moles or other skin related weirdness. Just be careful ladies, use some common sense, and take care of yourselves. We're all beautiful the way God made us and there's no need to try to be something we aren't just to fit the social "norm".


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

How about some _before_ and _after_ pics of your tans ?:tongue:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I just started tanning again this week... just like to have a bit of color in the winter... and the increase in vitamin D is good for ya!! 



Darton01 said:


> How about some _before_ and _after_ pics of your tans ?:tongue:


You're just all about the pics aren't ya!!!


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

UH-huh. 
I got a weak imagination. :sad:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Darton01 said:


> UH-huh.
> I got a weak imagination. :sad:


Lol... goofball!! 



On a side note, I just got home from the tanner...


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

On a side note, I just got home from the tanner...[/QUOTE]

I can just imagine.....:wink:


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry Mary ... couldn't be bothered. Read too much stuff about cancers and seen WAY to many leather faces or oompa-loompas (my sister amongst them) to even want to consider it.

I keep to the sunscreen and rejoice in my fair skin.

(Besides - I'm dressed in nomex coveralls 95% of the time in the summer anyways - I don't have to worry about tan-lines - cause I usually get none!)


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

no worry spot, you rock the way you roll just fine. 
im irish so i glow in the dark, or im raving red. i understand the position of others that dont wish to spend the money/exposure for something silly as tanning. but its more than just a skin tone. i like how it gives me a 'glow'; kinda like the vitamin D thing the sun gives. therers just something you get from the sun/light that brings your mood out and brightens you up a little. with the dull drab of winter, a tanbed reminds me of summer and i can remember the colors of green grass, blue sky, puffy clouds, dark shady trees, long days, and all the other busy contrasts and vibrance the warm summer months bring. putting me in that frame of mind of sunshine, and adding a touch of color to my skin adds a 'glow' and i feel better about it. kinda like a i I dont go to fit into any 'social norm' of appearance from the outside in, but i like the healthy feeling of beauty it brings me that shows from the inside out.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

MissMary49 said:


> no worry spot, you rock the way you roll just fine.
> im irish so i glow in the dark, or im raving red. i understand the position of others that dont wish to spend the money/exposure for something silly as tanning. but its more than just a skin tone. i like how it gives me a 'glow'; kinda like the vitamin D thing the sun gives. therers just something you get from the sun/light that brings your mood out and brightens you up a little. with the dull drab of winter, a tanbed reminds me of summer and i can remember the colors of green grass, blue sky, puffy clouds, dark shady trees, long days, and all the other busy contrasts and vibrance the warm summer months bring. putting me in that frame of mind of sunshine, and adding a touch of color to my skin adds a 'glow' and i feel better about it. kinda like a i I dont go to fit into any 'social norm' of appearance from the outside in, but i like the healthy feeling of beauty it brings me that shows from the inside out.



Sweetie, it's called seratonin...Your body produces it from sunlight exposure to your eyes. This is also why people get depressed in the winter or after being indoors for a long time. Enjoy some sun exposure, but only cause of your body's need for seratonin and Vitamin D among others. If you're as Irish as me, your never going to get a tan anyway, so protect your skin....


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

My wife goes atleast once a week, twice if shes lucky. I like the no tan lines myself. When we go to Florida during the winter she will go three times a week for awhile and get her base down real good. She uses some Austrailan Gold stuff i think, sounds right.

We usually go to south beach for a couple of days for alot of excitement, the night life is incredible. Unbelievable at the bars and restaurants.

The beach scene is crazy to.


----------



## FoxPondCanoeCo (Feb 13, 2009)

*warshington*

I'm originally from Seattle...Us fair skinned seattlites don't tan anyway...we rust! :wink:

I swear it's taken all of the 10 years I've lived on the east coast to get rid of my webbed feet and thicken up my blood for these -30 degree temps!!

we all know these things:

tanning is bad
sun is bad
meat is bad
butter is bad
soda is bad
sugar is bad
carbs are bad
protein is bad
water is bad
bottled water is bad

live life like you want to live it..just be prepared for the consequences that might go along with the decisions...

and keep rusting...:wink:


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

FoxPondCanoeCo said:


> Us fair skinned seattlites don't tan anyway...we rust! :wink:



:chortle:


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

MissMary49 said:


> no worry spot, you rock the way you roll just fine. im irish so i glow in the dark, or im raving red.


 You're not the only one ... It makes hide and seek in the dark a big challenge ... LMAO

Cheers to ya babe ... whatever you decide.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

SpOtFyRe said:


> You're not the only one ... It makes hide and seek in the dark a big challenge ... LMAO
> 
> Cheers to ya babe ... whatever you decide.


hide and seek in the dark a big chanllenge, what do ya mean?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Mary from a medical point of view i wouldn't recommend tanning especially from sunbeds. They're very dangerous and well I probably don't need to point out the risks.

Just be careful. 

I've never used them, personally im kinda tanned because im half Italian but even still with my skin i wouldn't use them.


----------



## KBI-PREZ (Dec 30, 2007)

I too agree Miss Mary you would look good in a gunny sack girl dont change anything....all of you ladies are hotties....:rockband:


----------

